# Baofeng banned but still for sale online, get them while you can



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

First off I want to remind everyone that baofengs have been officially banned effective Sept 30, 2019 but are still for sell online as I an typing this but won't be there much longer as heavy fines will be placed on retailers per day of non compliance. It would not make sense to pay massive fines for inexpensive gear but we can still get them and I highly recommend people buy a few for themselves to gift, sell or trade later.

I have a set hand held Ham radio / CB radio setup set up for mainly solar power becuase I didn't want rely on a wall charger or cigarette lighter. I wanted a case that could stand on its own. I do not have a ham license and don't really plan to anytime soon. I went with these mainly for simplex transmissions but I am adding a 8 watt baofeng with 10 watt Nagoya antenna with repeaters programmed in case I need to reachout. Baofengs are legal to use in an emergency or disaster scenario and during a SHTF or WROL laws would not matter much anyway. I am posting a link to a video i did of my setup in case you guys want to go the same.

Finally I wish to ask for the opinions of people more knowledgeable than me for advise for the rest of us on hot to set up our radios. I programmed the major frequencies as channels. I have the closet Fire dept, EMS, Sheriff, Medivac, City hall and local news frequencies programmed to i can listen to whats going on around me but blocked from transmitting. I have most of the frequencies listed on prepper list downloaded and a simple print out for family members to understand how and when to use these in the even something were to happen to me. I would like feedback on how you guys would prepare without a ham radio license which I may get later but have bigger fist to fry for now. Thanks in advance


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

why are Boefangs banned? 
I must research


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I teach Ham Licensing and a lot of mny prepper students have asked about this.
All Baofengs are not banned! All radios must be certified for their particular use.
Some Baofengs are in fact certified for FCC Part 90 (or a few other FCC Parts) and may *NOT* 
be used in any Part 90 radio communications system if they are not certified. 
Owning a non-certified for Part 90 Baofeng is not illegal. It is the sale and import of non-certified 
Baofengs for use in Part 90 systems. If you are a licensed Ham operator, they are perfectly fine to 
own and use, since Ham Radio is cover under FCC Part 97 rules, and Part 90 certification does not 
apply to licensed Ham operators. So... become a licensed Ham operator. Owning a non-certifed 
Baofeng and USING it to communicate where a radio must be certified can and will get in trouble 
with the FCC. 
Read more at https://medium.com/@lucky225/did-the-fcc-just-make-baofengs-illegal-1fd4ba048194


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a few of the Baofeng HT radios, a medium-powered 2 meter setup, a few CB’s and recently a HAM license. My concern in a SHTF scenario is that HAM frequencies will end up just like many CB channels are now… people talking over one another, high power rigs stepping all over lower ones, profanity, shouters and jammers, etc. The air waves may become useless because WROL, no one gives a crap and they go with whatever they can get away with regardless of the damage it does to an otherwise useful and beneficial resource.

With a cheap UV-5R and $10 worth of PVC pipe and wire, a hunter rig can be made that will easily lead people to your location. It’s a well practiced game HAM clubs play on a regular basis (fox hunting). In that regard, the ability to transmit can become a risky liability. SHTF opens many a door. Step through with caution.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Deebo said:


> why are Boefangs banned?
> I must research


Get them while you can. They are not FCC part 90 certified and never were. In time excessive fine will be charged per day to these retailers who are still selling them OR they will need to be altered, meaning they will no longer have all the same capabilities as the current ones do or be banned from import completely. They are still cheap and available. If you buy them now you can sell them as an individual or gift them as you please. The value on grandfathered original capability Baofengs will go up, if you need them you already have them so either way you win if you buy some now. I practice what I preach and am buying 5 to put aside before the price goes up or they disappear. Here is the link Baofeng UV-5R are still for sale for under $25 on Amazon https://amzn.to/35vJxL5


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

good points Pakrat


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

pakrat said:


> I have a few of the Baofeng HT radios, a medium-powered 2 meter setup, a few CB's and a HAM license. My concern in a SHTF scenario is that HAM frequencies will end up just like many CB channels are now&#8230; people talking over one another, high power rigs stepping all over lower ones, profanity, shouters and jammers, etc. The air waves may become useless because WROL, no one gives a crap and they go with whatever they can get away with regardless of the damage it does to an otherwise useful and beneficial resource.
> 
> With a cheap UV-5R and $10 worth of PVC pipe and wire, a hunter rig can be made that will easily lead people to your location. It's a well practiced game HAM clubs play on a regular basis (fox hunting). In that regard, the ability to transmit can become a risky liability. SHTF opens many a door. Step through with caution.


very good points


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of what you say is correct. IMHO, I don't intend to do any-willy nilly transmiting for a while after a SHTF events happens. 
I will listen to find out what is happening in other locations. Maybe, just maybe after the un-prepared 98% of the pupulation 
dies off, I might just start communicating with other prepper who have radios. One thing I have proposed is a rotating list of 
frequencies for people in my area that should help reduce the chances of discovery. Most people you buy Baofengs without 
becoming hams have no idea how to program a radio, build a directional finding antenna and proably wouldn't understand the 
proper method of use. Besides, with the extremely high dB level of squelch, factory set in those radios, they propably wouldn't 
hear anything closer than a mile or two with the ineffective short antenna supplied by the factory. But if a prepper, ham 
operator goes rogue, all bets are off.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

There are a couple of recommendations that have come to me in discussions with acquaintances who have experience in tactical communications. Without sophisticated means to obfuscate communications with friends and family, you should attempt to use the lowest amount power that gets the job done and utilize a highly directional antenna. Both of these will limit your transmission exposure.

Experts, please correct me if that information is off the mark.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well hell, being an advocate of the Constitution is baned, what your point?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

pakrat said:


> ........With a cheap UV-5R and $10 worth of PVC pipe and wire, a hunter rig can be made that will easily lead people to your location. It's a well practiced game HAM clubs play on a regular basis (fox hunting). In that regard, the ability to transmit can become a risky liability. SHTF opens many a door. Step through with caution.


You mean I shouldn't transmit my pumpkin bread recipe to my sister?


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Well hell, being an advocate of the Constitution is baned, what your point?


My point is just to the them while we can. I am a strong advocate of the constitution but the 2nd Amendment would not do much good if we are cut off from each other. Inexpensive ham radios shipped here can be used as a tool of freedom or during an emergency just like a gun. Buy them and don't comply


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm lost. So its ILLEGAL to broadcast on a HAM, if you don't have a license? But you can listen?
These boefangs are ready to talk and listen, you just don't push the button?
These are scanners? So you could disrupt critical services like Fire Dept or police by "never letting off the talk button"?
I will do more research.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Our group is heavily invested in the Baofengs. Why? Primarily because they communicate with the lower non-HAM GMRS radios. Nobody monitors those frequencies in the normal world. 

But let's jump forward to a world filled with chaos. The people that monitor (Fox Hunt) the 2 meter radios (Baofengs) are older HAMS. I don't see them running out into the scary outdoors to snoop on two meter conversations in simplex (radio to radio, about 6 miles apart) to locate you. Do you think they will do this to report you to FCC for operating without a license? I don't think so.

By using the Baofeng in a non-repeater frequency sparingly, who on earth will be listening to that frequency? And if you say hungry HAMS with the equipment and training then I suggest you do the math.
I believe that around 2% of the population have HAM licenses. I suggest only half of them are trained and equipped to Fox Hunt. So now we are dealing with 1% of the county population.

Now consider that 1% or 2% of the population are Preppers. Lets use 2% here. That means that only .0004% (.02 X .02) of your county's population can locate you.
My county population is 175,000. That yields 70 people that have to figure out what 2 Meter frequency we are on when not using the GMRS frequencies that only cover about 2 miles. (.0004 X 175,000) 

Now estimate what percent of those persons will come raid you not knowing your strength?

Therefore, our plan is to use the Baofengs to use code words on one particular GMRS channel for normal security chatter. When threatened by intruders, we will switch to an obscure 2 Meter HAM frequency that will increase our range from 2 miles to 6 miles, the only time we expose our signal to Fox Hunters that might pick us up. Don't forget that it takes two Fox Hunters working together to triangulate on a signal location.

So again, you do the math on giving away your location. Don't hesitate to purchase the Baofengs.

P. S. Did I point out that the GMRS radios have difficulty sending a signal from outside to inside a building? Don't screw around folks - get Baofengs. The UV-5R is only $24 each.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slightly off topic, but what would y'all recommend as a replacement for the rubber duck antenna replacement on a UV 5R? Asking for a friend.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Replacement antenna: $14 for 2, Amazon


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Deebo: The FCC says in an emergency a license is NOT required. Practice with the Baofeng using the GMRS stations (no license or test required unless you feel guilty and mail in a fee). Then in chaos use the HAM 2 Meter frequencies that you will have to program in yourself. If you are interested email me and I will mail you programming details. [email protected]

You should program just a few frequencies for your personal use. Therefore, you need not be concerned about screwing up the entire world. However, if you want you can key in the police, fire or other departments so you can only listen to them but not talk on their frequencies.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Small note for those using these radios for the GMRS frequencies...
The UV-5R, and a few other models offered, can transmit with up to 5w of power, which is considered illegal on a few of those frequencies that only allow up to 2, I think. It would be tough for anyone to really know you're violating this, but it's a point to be aware of.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd go with a full 1/4 wave antenna, about 15 inches long. Remember, you get what you pay for. $17 or more, each. *Much* better range!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KC4PWQ...olid=1EMFU5FS9XTVO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'd go with a full 1/4 wave antenna, about 15 inches long. Remember, you get what you pay for. $17 or more, each. *Much* better range!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KC4PWQ...olid=1EMFU5FS9XTVO&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> View attachment 101113


I have this antenna on a GT-3TP and it works very well. I believe the full 1/4 wave antenna for the 2m band is closer to 19", but this one does the job pretty well.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

1/4 wave for 2 meter is 19 inches. When they make some of the 1/4 wave rubber duck antennas, the antenna wire is 
slightly wound around a flexible core material, so the antenna over all length is about 15 inches plus or minus. The 1/4
wave antenna for my FT-60 is about 3/8 inch longer. All depends on the winding around the core material.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I'm lost. So its ILLEGAL to broadcast on a HAM, if you don't have a license? But you can listen?
> These boefangs are ready to talk and listen, you just don't push the button?
> These are scanners? So you could disrupt critical services like Fire Dept or police by "never letting off the talk button"?
> I will do more research.


Yes, you can only legally listen without a license and they can be used as scanners but they must be programmed first. I programmed the major frequencies as channels. I have the closet Fire dept, EMS, Sheriff, Medivac, City hall and local news frequencies programmed to i can listen to whats going on around me but blocked from transmitting. I have most of the frequencies listed on online prepper ham frequency list. With simple instruction on how to use the radios in case my family needs them and I am not around. Baofengs are legal to use in an emergency or disaster scenario and during a SHTF or WROL laws would not matter much anyway. However they must be programmed ahead of time and purchased before they ban them from import. check out the video I did if interested for a total solar set up for the average joe


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Done.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> why are Boefangs banned? I must research


It seems like every time I sign on here now someone is getting banned. My take on this is that we are a "discussion forum," but we are legislated like we burnt down a popular saloon.

I can think of three or four ideas for a discussion. However, I'd like to see how the "town marshals" are going to act before I risk a few weeks in the pokey. 

We're objecting with "words" and "ideas." It sounds like these banishments
are for consummate felonies. I'd like to see the 'heat' lighten up. By looking at the names of members it appears that we are the same old crowd. Is this the new "moderation" for loyalist contributors?


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Baofeng is a radio, not a person.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Baofeng is a radio, not a person.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

See, I ain’t the only one that raids the tomb for zombie threads. I take it easy on The Tourist though, he is a good guy.


Black 5 said:


> Baofeng is a radio, not a person.


Send him a PM next time and show some respect. You did not have to publicly embarrass him.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Didn't mean to publicly embarrass him. If I did, I apologise for it. I thought he misunderstood what the thread was about.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OP was written 18 months ago. Baofengs are still sold online.

Jez sayin.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> Didn't mean to publicly embarrass him. If I did, I apologise for it.


*Nah, don't worry about it*. If I was once rowdy enough to destroy a saloon I guess I must be antsy enough to respond to forum opinions.

As for "misunderstanding threads," I believe I am not alone. Think about it, some younger forum members use their vernacular and the boomers still use their slang--and their decades old opinions.

I did almost get my butt kicked today. I wanted to use some of the heavier shoulder press plates and I tangled with a true killer. Muscles, diction and attitude all rolled into one potential killer. Yikes, I have not seen a woman like that in a long time...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, I never thought of it as humiliating. I just figured it was a zombie thread, and you didn't know baofeng wasn't a screen name.
With all the hoopla here lately, I can understand why someone could get confused easily, especially with some of the screen names we have.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Black 5 said:


> Didn't mean to publicly embarrass him. If I did, I apologise for it. I thought he misunderstood what the thread was about.


He did,but you nearly disgraced the guy, please ease up. He is not the only one having trouble with cognitive dysfunction . I am going through it myself, at 65 years of age; and it is playing Hell on my memory.
I don’t mean to be hard, but it is pretty close to home for me. Always show mercy and kindness if you can.

BTW: the last time that I said that, a member here began to harass me about it. He said that I should follow my own advice. And maybe I should, but I have been through some really serious things. And it has left me rancorous.

I do not hold grudges against you,it just made me mad. And you don’t have to apologize or anything.
Nor do I.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OP was written 18 months ago. Baofengs are still sold online.
> 
> Jez sayin.


Thank you.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah...he and I had a conversation prior to your post. I think it was handled.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

I was gonna say something about ThomasDangerPowers where he mentioned the closet fire department but, I let it go..

Umm.. whoops..


> I have the closet Fire dept, EMS, Sheriff, Medivac, City hall


As or the rest of this thread, just go get your Technician License and not worry about operating on the 2 meter band. 

All you need to do is Google Question Pools and all the questions AND answers are there that they will select from to make a question pool. Open up the question pool and read ONLY the correct answers.. Do that a few times, then when you take your test, just look for the answers you studied and tick the box. Don't even read the questions.. You'll be done in 10-15 minutes and you'll have your Amateur Radio Technician Class license. Seriously, it's that easy.

BTW, I'm an Extra class and I got my license when you still had to read Morse Code at 13WPM.. Good times..


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

<radio prepper sales pitch>
While your studying the Technician pool you might as well study the General pool and take both tests at the same time. It's pretty common for folks to take both tests the same day, ...the General test is just more of the same type of stuff. 

And if you like ham radio, leave a copy of the Extra class study guide in the "throne room". You'll be ready for your Extra test in no time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> <radio prepper sales pitch>
> While your studying the Technician pool you might as well study the General pool and take both tests at the same time. It's pretty common for folks to take both tests the same day, ...the General test is just more of the same type of stuff.
> 
> And if you like ham radio, leave a copy of the Extra class study guide in the "throne room". You'll be ready for your Extra test in no time.


General wasn't bad. Not being the sharpest tack in the box, Extra I had to take twice. The first time I missed passing by one question, then it became an ego thing. The next time I took it I only missed one question. I'm damn glad I don't have to take it again. At my age, I'm not sure I could do it again.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

NMPRN said:


> ...leave a copy of the Extra class study guide in the "throne room".


After all that reading in the bathroom I made it through the Extra without any problem. ...except every time I read a question it made me want to poop.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> After all that reading in the bathroom I made it through the Extra without any problem. ...except every time I read a question it made me want to poop.


Each test or each person at the test has a different set of questions. One the second time around it was a different set of questions and these I knew. All that studying did make my brain hurt though.  That was probably the hardest test I ever had to study for.

Actually the General was fine for me but a friend gives classes and does testing. He needed another Extra Class VE so I volunteered. I passed it finally and am now a VE for both W5YI and ARRL.


----------

